# retiring



## masgap (Mar 5, 2010)

Please tell me about Ensenada. I am a single retiree thinking of moving there.

What is it like? What would be a range of 1 bd apartments please? The weather?

Cost of sattelite tv? Hospitals in general. any info would be helpful thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is hardly outside of the USA and one wonders if it is any less expensive. Have you been there or have you explored the interior of Mexico in the central highlands? Of course, if you want to commute to SoCal frequently, through Tijuana, Ensenada might be your choice. However, if you want to visit Virginia from time to time, there would be much better choices for you to consider and the availability of a good international airport nearby, like GDL, could be a major consideration along with climate, availability of some English speakers, US products, TV, etc.
So, welcome to the forum. Let us know more of your interests and motivations and you are sure to get lots of suggestions.


----------

